# Bent Metal - Dimensions of footbed?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Any specific reason? I can measure at the shop.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Have the Logic, guessing it's the same shape. Inside width of large is 11 cm min. Length is from 26 to 30 depending on if you mean the actual footbed or to the back of the heelcup, in the front position. The medium is tighter in width, but not really uncomfy, perfect in length with a US size 10 Burton boot in the middle position, the large is a little heel heavy in front position. Don't have medium around to measure, but they might answer you, if you send an email as a future customer.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry, even more helpful would be the width of the heelcup/highback. Approximately where the highback is screwed on the heelcup.

I ride a splitboard boot (deeluxe xv) and it is more bulky than most boots. My size 9 boot did barely fit in my previous bindings - a ride capo size L (ride size chart says 8-12 for L).
Problem was the width of the heelcup/highback. It was too narrow at the area of my ankles resulting in pressure and pain. 
I want to make sure that i order the correct size next time!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well the highback is 3-4mm thick on each side, so you have a little more than 10 cm at the heel. Size 9 Deeluxe XV might be the same as 10 Burton, but I haven't tried the latest ones. I had the old Spark XV, and they were probably longer at least. You would be able to use a large, but they recommend medium for that size.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

Just received the bent metal bindings. I ordered size M and L and will send back one of them. 
Not 100% sure which one I should keep. Boots do fit in size M but its definitely a snug fit. 
Pretty much zero room sideways. Not sure if that could result in pressure points when riding.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

This is bindings size M, is it too small/narrow?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if you ever get a low profile boot, the large size bindings might be too big. Have you carpet surfed with the meds and were there any pressure points?


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks, i love these boots and have another new pair of them... so i won`t get any other more low profile boot the next years. 
I carped surfed with the M and there were no pressure points so far. 
Last year I bought a ride capo that was too narrow and caused pain... I just won`t make the same mistake again. 

Here are 2 more images:

Size M - boot pushed to the left side: 



Size L - boot pushed to the left side:


----------

